# Care of Your Hypothyroid Dog-an interesting article by Dr Hines



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good information!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

bumping off


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------

